# Rainbow Six Siege Gaming Experience mit dem GE62



## MSI-News (5. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Siege ist seit seiner Veröffentlichung im Dezember 2015 eines der aktuellen Top-Games mit beeindruckender Grafik. Für das ideale Spieleerlebnis gilt es, die Grafikeinstellungen passend zu wählen. Der Artikel stellt die optimalen Vorgaben mit den Gaming-Notebooks von MSI und allen aktuellen GeForce GTX Grafikbeschleunigern vor.

*Wie ändere ich die Grafik-Einstellungen bei Rainbow Six Siege?*
Im Hauptmenü des Spiels musst du die [F10]-Taste drücken, um das Einstellungs-Menü zu öffnen. Mit einer MSI GTX 980 Desktop-Grafikkarte oder einem MSI Notebook mit dem GeForce GTX 980 oder GTX 980M läuft das Spiel auch unter 4K-Bildauflösung flüssig. Falls eine GeForce GTX 970M GPU benutzt wird, kann man die Grafik bei Full-HD-Auflösung auf [Ultra] stellen. Bei einer GeForce GTX 960M oder GTX 965M empfehlen wir die Grafikqualität [Sehr Hoch] zu wählen. Nutzer einer GeForce GTX 950M oder 940M wird geraten, das Spiel auf [Hoch] einzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie spielt sich Rainbow Six Siege?*
Das Spiel sieht einfach klasse aus, mit realistischen Texturen und Farbkontrasten. Im Vergleich zu Battlefield 4 oder CoD: Advanced Warfare fällt Rainbow Six in puncto Grafik aber etwas zurück. Dafür ist das Gameplay umso besser: Das Spiel bietet ein gutes Gesamtpaket aus Action und taktischem Vorgehen und kann es sogar mit dem etablierten Online-Taktikshooter CS:GO aufnehmen. Im Spiel hat der Spieler die Auswahl zwischen 20 verschiedenen Operatoren aus fünf Spezialeinheiten aus verschiedenen Ländern. Die GSG9 aus Deutschland, die GIGN aus Frankreich, die Spetznas aus Russland, das amerikanische FBI SWAT und der Urvater aller Spezialeinheiten, die britische SAS.
Nur wenige moderne Shooter legen so viel Wert auf taktisches Vorgehen. Mit nur fünf Spieler pro Team und drei Minuten pro Runde müssen sowohl die Verteidiger als auch die Angreifer möglichst taktisch und effizient vorgehen, da jeder Fehler spielentscheidend sein kann. CoD-typisches Run-and-Gun bringt einem oft nur den Pixeltod und ist wenig effektiv. Stattdessen sollten Angreifer zuerst mit Drohnen die Gegend auskundschaften, um Überraschungen seitens der Verteidiger zu vermeiden. In der Zeit baut das verteidigende Team Fallen und Hindernisse auf, die den Angriff des Gegnerteams erschweren soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Läuft Rainbow Six Siege auf meinem MSI GE- oder GS-Notebook?*
Um die Frameraten zu testen, setzen wir den im Spiel integrierten Benchmark ein. Der Ingame-Benchmark beruht auf einer eher simplen Umgebung, daher kann es im Online-Modus zu etwas niedrigeren FPS kommen, als im Chart angezeigt. Trotzdem läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig und Besitzer eines Gaming-Notebooks mit einer GeForce GTX 960M oder höher können das Spiel in voller Grafikpracht genießen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KoenigindesOstens (19. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Mitteilung!!


----------



## LittleBedosh (23. März 2016)

Reichen 2gb Vram bei der gtx965m aus oder doch lieber die 4g 960m fürs zwischendurch mal spielen?


----------

